# Предстоит операция с вживлением имплантов в позвоночник поясничного отдела



## Yanika (16 Июл 2021)

Добрый день, мучаюсь с болями уже третий год, вскоре предстоит операция. Расскажите пожалуйста, кто делал, чувствуется ли после операции что-то инородное в позвоночнике? Испытывали ли вы боль? Как восстанавливались? Какие потом ограничения? Как вообще с ними живётся?  Расскажите всё, как у вас что проходило, спасибо заранее, всем хорошего дня.


----------



## La murr (16 Июл 2021)

@Yanika, здравствуйте!
Какой у Вас диагноз?
Что именно предлагают нейрохирурги?
Сразу скажу, всем по разному живётся. Многое зависит от того, какое вмешательство будет выполнено, остальное - ответственность пациента.


----------



## Весёлый (16 Июл 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> остальное - ответственность пациента.


Да конечно. Во всем виноват пациент.


----------



## La murr (16 Июл 2021)

@Весёлый, Александр, не это имелось в виду. 
Многое зависит от хирурга, многое зависит от пациента.


----------



## горошек (16 Июл 2021)

@La murr, я бы добавила, что зависит не только от его поведения, но и от здоровья его организма в целом.


----------



## Yanika (16 Июл 2021)

У меня остеохондроз поясничного отдела, ну этот диагноз поставили как раз таки год назад, через несколько дней будем делать мрт, тогда всё точно решится, просто хочу заранее знать какого это... боли ужасные


----------



## Олёнушка (17 Июл 2021)

Я так понимаю, МРТ ещё не делали, а имплант уже собрались ставить?


----------

